# Osterforelle



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Hat „Maddin“ seine Osterforelle erwischt? Spannender Bericht aus der Praxis.
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=osterforelle


----------

